# Google- IBS: Depression linked with stomach problems experienced as a baby - Daily Mail



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Daily Mail<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*IBS: Depression linked with stomach problems experienced as a baby**Daily Mail*Stomach complaints such as *irritable bowel syndrome* could result in depression, a surprising study suggests. Scientists at Stanford University found short-term digestive irritation early in life could have massive implications on mental health later on *...*Digestive problems can give you depression<nobr>Times of India</nobr><nobr>*all 9 news articles »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

